# Diary of Raymond



## MingRaymond

I would like to know how to say'diary of Raymond' in all languages. Thank you.

Chinese: Raymond 日記
Italian: Il diario di Raymond


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Raymondův deník


----------



## Whodunit

German: Raymonds Tagebuch


----------



## Rayines

Spanish: "El diario de Raymond".


----------



## utopia

Yomanei Raymond 


in Hebrew


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

*يوميات رايموند* [Yawmiyyat Raymond]

or

*يوميات ريمون* [Yawmiyyat Rimon]

-In the first one, the name "Raymond" is simply transliterated into Arabic.
-In the second one, I used the accepted Arabic version of the name.


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese:

O diário de Raymond.


----------



## alby

Raymondov dnevnik - croatian


----------



## JJchang

french: le journal intime de Raymond
btw, in Chinese it's Raymond "的"日記. you forgot that 的.


----------



## MingRaymond

JJchang said:
			
		

> french: le journal intime de Raymond
> btw, in Chinese it's Raymond "的"日記. you forgot that 的.


 
Both are okay. I prefer not to write 的。


----------



## MingRaymond

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Whodunit

You name has another spelling in German, too, but I don't know what name you want to take:

Raimunds Tagebuch (German)
Raymonds Tagebuch (English version)


----------



## amikama

utopia said:
			
		

> Yomanei Raymond


יומני ריימונד, in Hebrew script.

I also purpose:
היומן של ריימונד - _hayoman shel Raymond_
יומנו של ריימונד - _yomano shel Raymond_


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek "diary" is ημερολόγιο, so it would be: Το ημερολόγιο του Raymond.


----------



## yasemin

turkish
"Raymond'un günlüğü"


----------



## MingRaymond

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You name has another spelling in German, too, but I don't know what name you want to take:
> 
> Raimunds Tagebuch (German)
> Raymonds Tagebuch (English version)


 
Thank you. I want to take Raymonds Tagebuch. Anyway, thank you for telling me that Raymond is Raimund in German.


----------



## gliamo

JJchang said:
			
		

> french: le journal intime de Raymond
> .


This could be shortened to: _le journal de Raymond._


----------



## Isis

French: Journal intime de Raymond
Filipino: Ang Dayari/Diary ni Raymond
Portuguese: Diário de Raymond


----------



## lepanto

In Turkish: raymond'un günlügü


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish:
Raymondin päiväkirja


----------



## 1234plet

Danish:

Raymonds dagbog


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Just some small corrections. 


yasemin said:


> Turkish
> "Raymond'un günlüğü"





lepanto said:


> In Turkish: Raymond'un günlüğü



Diary: günlük, günce

So another translation would be "Raymond'ın güncesi" (or Raymond'un güncesi, but I highly doubt if it's _ın_ or _un_)


----------



## Frank06

Hi Raymond,

In Dutch:
1. Raymonds dagboek
2. Het dagboek van Raymond

In general, a construction like (1) is more formal than (2), but in this case I'd prefer (1).

In Farsi:
دفـتـر خـاطرات ریـمـونـد
(daftar-e khâterât-e reimond)
(Lit. booklet of memories of Raymond)
(â = ا, let's say 'long a')

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Neutrino

In swedish:
"Raymonds dagbok"


----------



## aurette

In Romanian: *jurnalul lui Raymond*
May I ask why you want to know this? Yes, yes, all right, I'm the cat the curiosity killed... I know


----------



## ceann-feachd

Icelandic: Dagbókin Raymonds


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew:
היומן של ריימונד
_Hayoman shel raimond_


----------



## janek

_In Polish:_

Dzi*e*nnik Raym*o*nda 

_In Russian:_

Дневн*и*к Райм*о*нда

_[Bolded letters indicate stress]_


----------

